# Re-painting old lures



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, Well I repainted some older lures. I was lucky that they were already sanded down and reprimed. I just did the painting of them. The one thing you have to watch is that you don't put too much epoxy on them to throw them out of whack. There is less of problem of that happening with the larger musky baits but something to consider with smaller bass and walleye baits.

It was a fun little project. I added some foil for the cheeks and added some glass taxidermy eyes! LOL I know over-kill but fun to do.

The first is a legend perch bait. It is a cisco pattern. Man the legend baits are nice baits. Sexy body styles.





















The second is a 8" tuff shad. It is a cisco pattern also. These seem to be the work horse with a great reputation on catching fish.




















It was a little different to do. It can be alot of work but can give you great satisfaction to boot!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so envious of your work...from the subtlety and accuracy of your painting detail to the perfect clearcoats you do!!! Those look really sharp...three dimensional as well...and in no way look used...just the opposite in fact!! Very Nice John!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You just turned two baits into two highly collectible items. I LOVE those gill details on the cisco. That adds a lot to the overall look...as much as the eye detail really, if not more. Very nice work, John.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Great looking baits. Like everyone else here, the detail is just fantastic. When I paint a detail it looks like I've added a detail but when you paint one it looks like it grew there.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Amazing paint job as usual TIGGER. The more pics you post the more my jaw hurts from hitting the floor! What size taxidermy eyes are those?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! They were alot of fun to do.

Fugarwi, You are light years ahead of me. I am blown away how far you have come in what.......... two months! LOL

Walleyvision I have been using the 11 and the 13mm sizes. They are from Vandykes Taxidermy and are the economy eyes. They are sold for a discounted rate because of small flaws in them. airbubbles .....etc. They are about 1.70/pair.

I am finding that the metalic paints help blend the the foil to the edge for a good transition.

Whittler, The musky baits sure make it easier to the details. Those small bugger freak me out! LOL


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tigger, Fugarwi you both take my breath away every time I look at your lures. You guys, and lots of others on here deserve a salute.
Heck, I'm excited about making my own spinner baits and jigs! 
Fantastic work guys. Fugarwi the last few baits you made should be a big hit up North this year. This may be my last trip for a while ( july) we sold the place so going there will never be the same. Can't wait to see how the baits you guys made work this season.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

Beautiful, John!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice work, I really like the foil on the cheek. What kind of paints do u use, and will water base paints smear when the coat of epoxy gets put on?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

WOW.........Impressive... period!


Frank


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, It was a fun project. Here is one last one I did, It is a tuff shad also. It is in a perch pattern.

Peple, I use enamels. You have to let them dry very good before the next epoxy coat. I try to keep the paint over the epoxy very very light and thinned down. You need very little paint to get the effects. You have to clear coat over the foil before you can paint over it. Also the metalic paints help hide the edge of the foil and help fade in and out. Let it dry overnight and then coat the next day

John


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

All I can say is those are sick sick baits.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Now that's just not right John. Tuff Shads with paint like that? Those are bringing up some bad feelings. Envy and jealousy to name a few. I think I better get to church.


----------

